# Grizzily



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

Grizzly stuff has always come from Taiwan. I think one factory makes all of it and just paints the stuff in different colors with different names on it. I've seen the same planers sold under several names, Grizzly, Bridgewood, Woodtek, Jet. You might want to try looking under a different name for your part.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

ToolSeeker said:


> they tell him they won't be available till March.


It's actually common for businesses to run out of inventory in the early part of the year.

The reason is MBAs running inventory/supply chain/logistics operations. They go, look, if we do this right, we can have low inventory and high back-order log when we report our financial results (at the end of the year) and that will look better to our investors.

Sadly it does look better to investors, so that is why they do it.

I wouldn't be surprised if Chevy ran out of cars in January.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that--I have had very good service and parts from them---even used their machine shop once---

My equipment is heavy duty ---not the items that you mentioned---keep us informed----


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Grizzley does like other tool companies. They take bids and the cheapest builds their tools. Some I bought were junk. The best tool I bought from them, a 12 inch varianble speed bandsaw, was only available for a short time. I bought a scroll saw that would not run new straight out of the box. Took it back to the store. They sent me out to their shop. They had hundreds of new tools in there that did not work including a whole pile of scroll saws. I just got a refund.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

jeffsw6 said:


> It's actually common for businesses to run out of inventory in the early part of the year.
> 
> The reason is MBAs running inventory/supply chain/logistics operations. They go, look, if we do this right, we can have low inventory and high back-order log when we report our financial results (at the end of the year) and that will look better to our investors.
> 
> ...


But if you were in the middle of a job are you supposed to tell your customer I'll be back in March. To be honest this gun was a piece of crap the piston and stuff inside was all plastic. This gun was made to fail. I was really wanting one of their 14" bandsaws but after this NO WAY.
And if Chevy ran out of cars I guess I would buy a Dodge.


----------



## jeffsw6 (Oct 28, 2012)

I'm not saying there's anything good about it for customers (and often not for the company either.) I was just explaining why it happens. MBAs run the world now and the schools they go to all teach about keeping your inventory low and depending on your supply chain more heavily. I believe it is stupid.

Know why Ford ran out of black and red vehicles in 2011? There was only one supplier of chemicals needed for their black and red paint and the supply chain had virtually no room for disruption before production of black/red vehicles would come to a halt. The factory that made the chemical was knocked offline by the Japan earthquake, and there you have it, Ford runs out of vehicles in black and red.

Business doesn't get much dumber than that and yet it is pervasive in manufacturing.


----------

